# For SAP Area which is better Canada or Australia ?



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Guys 
I am new to this forum 
Please share the update if any one knows about it that for SAP functional consultants 
which place is better to make career around is it canada or Australia 
I am about to raise the Canada FSW PR application but unable to understand as i heard from few people that australia has a better prospect towards 
SAP career frame network ? 

Ples suggest ?


----------

